# طلب مساعدة بخصوص مشكلة فى ال windows



## mido_alex (20 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام المسيح مع الجميع 

لو سمحتم عندى مشكلة فى الويندوز الى عندى هو xp معدل و أسمه v3 و فى شبه من ال vista كبير جداً ز كنت بنزله قبل كده كان بيعرف ال Sound & VGA على طول لكن حالياً لا و غير كده مبقاش يشغل كل البرامج و بتظهر رسالة بتقول Error in DLL's

ودى صورة للمشكلة 



​
أرجوكم لو حد ممكن يساعدنى فى المشكلة دى مع العلم انى فرمت ال c كذا مرة و جرت أنزله برضو على FAT32& NTFS

و شكراً​


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2009)

بص من المحتمل انت وبتزلوه  يعطيك رسالة

بانه يوجد ملف لا يستطيع قرائته هنا انت بتدوس على اسكيب حتى يكمل طريقه

دي غلط لو حصلت معاك لازم تعمل  اعادة

انت لم تذكر هذا انما اعتقد هذا

ولو بقيت الحالة كدة بعد اعادتك

يبقى الهارد ديسك تعبان

او السيدي اللي بتاخد منه الويندوز تعبان


----------



## mido_alex (23 سبتمبر 2009)

هو فعلاُ فى  ملف أسمه على ما أعتقد DSPfnsher.exe مبنزلش و بيدينى error  .. عموماً كلامك فادنى جداً و شكراً لردك أخويا كليمو​


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2009)

mido_alex

اهلا ولو عايز اي توضيح تاني

انا حاضر

جرب نظف السيدي بسبيرتو

ومحارم ورق

او  غير السيدي

او الويندوز

انا نزلت ال فرسيون 3

لم يعجبني بالنسبة للنت

نمبر 2

احسن
شيء نسيت ااقولك هو 

جرب امسح ال سي وال دي

وبعدها على نظافة قسمهم

يعني بحاول اعطيك كل الاحتمالات


----------



## mido_alex (23 سبتمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> mido_alex
> 
> 
> انا نزلت ال فرسيون 3
> ...



هو ده ويندوز جديد ولا أيه ياريت توضحلى


----------



## FADY_TEMON (23 سبتمبر 2009)

المشكلة في ال dll يبقي نسخة الويندوز ..وهيا بتسطب الدي أل أل فايل مش بتنزل ..عيب نسخة ويندوز بالتأكيد الهارد ملوش دعوة غير النسخة ...


الحل :

شوف فايلات dll اللي مش موجودة عندك ..ونزلها من علي النت  ...
مع العلم لو منهم user32.dll 
أعمل حسابك أن ملهاش حل

ومن الافضل تغيير نسخة الويندوز ..ومتستخدمش نسخة ملعوب فيها أو مضروبة ..أستخدمة نسخة فيستا أصلية ..هتلاقيها علي ماي أجي ..
​


----------



## mido_alex (25 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً ليك يا فادى بس انا الى مجننى أن النسخة كانت بتنزل كويس جداً قبل كده  و عندى سؤال معلش إزاى أنزل فيلات ال dll من النت ؟ ياريت تفيدنى​


----------



## b2bo (27 سبتمبر 2009)

بص ميدو حقولك على حاجه على حد علمى مش تحاول تنزل الملفات لان الطريقه مش راح تنفع خالص

اى خدش فى الاسطوانه تفقد ملفات ويؤدى لعطبها 

نصيحه منى احصل على نسخه جديده من النت او احد الاصدقاء


----------



## mido_alex (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً ليكم جميعاً​


----------



## new_one (3 أكتوبر 2009)

طيب يا ميدو جرب الامر ده
start >> run>>>sfc /scannow
ولازم تكون مدخل اسطوانة الويندوز في السي دي روم الامر ده بيعمل سكان للملفات المعطوبة مع تصليحها ويارب يكون فايده ليك
بس نصيحة نزل نسخة جهازك يستريح معاها مش انت الي تستريح معاها .


----------



## mido_alex (9 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً new_one​


----------

